# A Ride on the Wild Side



## AlanB (Dec 31, 2003)

> He was a well dressed man who was a bit late to catch his morning train to Chicago. He arrived at the station just as his train was leaving.
> He checked the schedule. The next train did not stop at his station. And the next one would be about an hour later. That train was a local that made all the stops so at best he would arrive at the office an hour and a half later than normal. He thought about the three appointments he would be missing with a feeling of dismay.


The full and rather crazy story from That's What I Call Commuting.


----------



## battalion51 (Dec 31, 2003)

Well that should certainly be a lesson to anyone that hopping on a feight train isn't a smart idea (unless of course you're the Conductor).


----------



## tp49 (Jan 1, 2004)

I think I flet like that guy after getting off a Southwest Airlines flight once...seems like the closest thing I'll ever get to riding on a freight train


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Jan 2, 2004)

What a great story! One of the best I have heard in a long time...........inasmuch as I have ridden a "mixed train",just once, I have a very slight feel for what he is talking about.....very slight, but just a little....

Looks like his wife would have recognized his voice, though.......

And, after all, had he not gotten on a "hot shot" his plan might have had a slim chance of working.......


----------



## Amfleet (Jan 3, 2004)

Almost reminds me of Steve Martin's and John Candy's adventures in "Planes, Trains, and Automobiles".


----------

